# Politically correct term for happy thanksgiving?



## maverickxxx

I try to be political correct these days. So as not to offend anyone I don't wish happy. U don't wanna offend people that don't want happiness. Same goes for unthankful people n non giving. They are people to. So as to not offend people Idk what to say to be politically correct these days.


----------



## rabbitgeek

You can't please everyone. So "Happy Thanksgiving" and if somebody gets offended, say "I meant no offense. Have a good day"

Have a joyful day!


----------



## copperkid3

Eat some tofu turkey. . . .

and forget about it!


----------



## Shygal

May you have a day that includes ingesting of a completely and safely cooked Meleagris gallopavo, while reflecting on the events that have happened in your life, and however you choose to feel about them.


----------



## frogmammy

I have a friend who is American Indian. I made the mistake of wishing him a happy Thanksgiving when I first knew him and got a history lesson about the first thanksgiving and the massacre of Indians a few weeks afterwords.

I guess I could get po'd over the Norman Invasion of England, but I don't think they celebrate that. Yet.

Please, y'all, just have a nice, Druid-free day.

Mon


----------



## summerdaze

Well, let's see...by saying "Happy Thanksgiving" to someone, you've conveyed that on this day, you hope they are happy, and assuming that the person can take one day out of the whole year in which to put their problems aside and be happy for what they DO have. Seems harmless enough. And nomatter who we are, or where we come from, I would think that anyone can enjoy this holiday. 
I would go ahead and say "Happy Thanksgiving" to whomever. You're wishing for them to have a joyous day. No evil intent in THAT. (and if anyone thinks so, it's THEIR problem, not yours)
HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY!!!!!


----------



## Raven12

I have missed you, Mav. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## doodlemom

Happy time and a half day retail workers!


----------



## Tommyice

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!*

















_*if you don't like it, then, well, just suck it up and deal with it. I put up with a lot of PC crap for no good reason. It's your turn.








_


----------



## maverickxxx

Why is that smily running with sissors


----------



## Farmer Willy

frogmammy said:


> I guess I could get po'd over the Norman Invasion of England, but I don't think they celebrate that. Yet.
> 
> 
> Mon


Make one up! Take the innitiative and be the first to start the celebration and you get to set all the rules. I believe I'm gonna start one to celebrate the Roman Legions marching north into Germania and forcing us simple barbarians to serve citizens of the republic.

My Cherokee BIL just says pass the turkey and gravy.


----------



## momof2

Since I'm happy & thankful.... HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## Tommyice

maverickxxx said:


> Why is that smily running with sissors


It's a wishbone Mav. Not scissors.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well they should have a running with scissors smiley


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I've never heard of "politically correct" Thanksgiving wishes. "Thanksgiving" is not a religious term limited to one religion.

However, try "May you enjoy your Day of Harvest Festival."


----------



## Tommyice




----------



## Farmer Willy

How about Black Friday Eve?


----------



## Schmidt 2015

Plwase read “6 Things Every Non-Native Should Do on Thanksgiving” and add this knowledge to the holiday weekend.

*“Being that they are the tribes who encountered the Pilgrims and whom this fairy tale holiday is based on, it’s important that we listen to Wampanoag voices of protest and follow their lead,” said Matt Remle, the co-editor of Last Real Indians and co-founder of Mazaska Talks.*

6 Things Every Non-Native Should Do On Thanksgiving


----------



## Schmidt 2015

From Sasanehsaeh Pyawasay (https://www.sasanehsaeh-pyawasay.co...g-the-history-behind-our-traditions-in-the-us)
“Their concealment within a simplistic story inevitably depicts a convoluted reality about the Indigenous peoples who played crucial roles in both events (myth Columbus and story of Thanksgiving) and it presents an exaggerated valorization about the settler’s role. The result is a collective amnesia that fuels the perpetuation of Native American stereotypes, playing out over and over again in the classrooms and textbooks of American schoolchildren, generation after generation. This only masks the complexities of the relationships between settlers and Indians, and thus the founding of the United States.” (p.32)
They also offer 6 more historically accurate insights about “Thanksgiving:”

_Thanksgiving gives the impression that Mayflower pilgrims were the 1st European to settle on the land - in actuality Europeans had been traveling to North American since 1607 - settling the Jamestown colony. _
_New Plymouth ( or the site of this fictional "Thanksgiving”) was called Patuxet - the ancestral land of the Wampanoag (Pokahoket) people._
_Pilgrims arrived in depth of winter and food was a concern, as a result Native homes and graves were robbed of food and other items. _
_Squanto, who was kidnapped as a child and sold into slavery, then sent to England and learned English, was sent by Massasoit (head Wampanoag Sachem or leader), Sagamore to be a liaison between the Natives and colonists. Squanto taught the pilgrims Native planting techniques which ensured a bountiful harvest they would have in the fall. _
_In 1621 a formal treaty was made between the Wampanoag and the pilgrims of Plymouth colony outlining relationships of peace and mutual protection._
_The concept of “Thanksgiving” was not new to either group - the English had an ancient customs of harvest festivals. Spiritual ceremonials of gratitude had always been central cultural attributes among Indigenous people who believed in relationship of reciprocity._
_I do hope you enjoy this weekend with your families._


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Happy Turkey and Dressing Day!


----------



## frogmammy

"Have a nice day", should cover it!

Mon


----------



## Leech

I know of one Native American that calls it Happy Smallpox Day


----------



## FarmboyBill

Whoever I wish HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU and dosent appriciate it, can kiss my butt. Especially now that I have intestinal flu lol. ALSO< They dont have to worry about getting another such next year


----------



## Wolf mom

I have enough to be thankful for that I don't worry about being PC. If you don't like my sentiments, that's your issue not mine.


----------

